# Journey to the stage..(first comp)



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Been a bit 50/50 about actually keeping a log on here which will include my next cycle and working my way towards my first competition. was holding off on keeping a log incase of flaming :whistling: lol but thought it may help me along the way with either support/guidance or just plain motivation.

The plan is to bulk for the next few months try put on a few solid lbs and work on bringing up weak areas and generally improving all round. Then will start a prep closer to comp time.

so here we go...I'm currently sitting around 234lbs at 5'11" bodyfat not sure if im honest but still have visible abs (will have to get it measured last check was around 12-14%)

Diet not going to write the whole lot down as it changes depending on look/strength etc. calories are around 4900-5000

Training split is..

●mon- Hams/calves

●tues- quads

●weds- arms

●thurs- shoulders/calves

●fri- back

●sat- off

●sun- chest

cycle is going to be...

● Baltic test e - 1g ew 1-16

●Baltic tren ace - 100mg ed 4-14 (10 weeks)

●Androlics - 50-100mg ed pre workout 4-10 (6weeks)

●Humalog - 10iu pre workout 4-5times week 4weeks on 4 weeks off (undecided on how to cycle it) Metformin will also be ran along with other senstisers etc.

● Genotropin goquicks - 10iu 3 x week thoroughout the 16 week cycle then drop to 3-4iu ed dose on pct

proviron will also be ran throughout cycle as i find it a great addition to a cycle aswel as aromasin and hcg being ran throughout.

will also post a current picture for those homos (joke) 

cycle starts in around 6weeks just getting last few bits and getting my bloods done then if all is in check..game on.

PLEASE BE NICE lol...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Chelsea @GMO @Sams


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

You could step onstage with that physique. Nice condition! :thumb


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@nitrogen thanks for the kind words bro..be good to have you follow along for motivation


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

How many days meant weeks are you out?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

lol...12months nearly :whistling:


----------



## Blackgenetics (Sep 17, 2015)

I was like "nice upper body" but your legs are on another level, insane. Good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

@jeffj

you look better than the bloke in your avi :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't know what your worry is mate your looking great already... What you hoping to step on stage at? Shredded around 210?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

was reading the log and read first comp and not sure about a log etc. Though some kid looking to compete - Read your cycle and was like f**k me is man a horse then i saw the pic....  jesus christ the night you are big!!

look forward to following this - one day ill buck up the courage to do a big cycle instead of a few ml test a week with some anavar lol....

good luck buddy


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Blackgenetics thanks bro..working hard the gial is build a nasty pair of quads over the next 9 months or so.. 

@cris lmfao

@A1243R thanks mate. always been a bit dubious about doing a log lol. but thought f**k it might help me push harder. not sure on what weight I'll step on stage depends how much lean mass i can gain and how my condition looks closer to the time. i want to try get to the high 240s in this off season and go from there mate.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@herc lol got to admit mate. i was think "oh god what have i got myself into going to get flamed/slated to f**k :whistling: be good to have you follow along :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In

Looking great bro


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

kinell, looking superb m8 , good job,


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

In!

looks at pics..

OUT! , you make me look bad


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

jeffj said:


> @Chelsea @GMO @Sams


Nice one mate, will interested to see how you get on with that cycle.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> @Chelsea @GMO @Sams


Mate..... wheels are awesome! and condition in general is very good! You should be proud of that!! Cycle should produce some very good gains indeed.

Get some back shots up mate, so we can see the full physique before you inevitably blow up!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Chelsea thanks bro..yea i will get some back shots up later today. just stuffing my face with a nandos (2 meals of course lol) :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> @Chelsea thanks bro..yea i will get some back shots up later today. just stuffing my face with a nandos (2 meals of course lol) :whistling:


In your condition, Nandos isnt really a cheat meal, you can easily get away with that.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Training Quads tonight let's make these babys grow!! :beer:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wicked legs mate!

Pls post your leg routine when you're done


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Tom90 thanks bro...my leg routine is high reps/volume. really focus on working the quad and getting a good contraction. i aim to push past failure as much as i can..will post my workout up after the session tonight.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> In your condition, Nandos isnt really a cheat meal, you can easily get away with that.


i could eat nandos all day every day :whistling:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

so after all that today i think I've torn my quad. leg gave way on squats and heard a ripping sound. now can't move my leg. on my way to a&e


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

jeffj said:


> so after all that today i think I've torn my quad. leg gave way on squats and heard a ripping sound. now can't move my leg. on my way to a&e


Oh sh1t, how is it now?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Oh sh1t, how is it now?


sore as f**k mate..can't move my leg doc said minor muscle tear. got to go fracture clinic 2moro


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> so after all that today i think I've torn my quad. leg gave way on squats and heard a ripping sound. now can't move my leg. on my way to a&e


No way!?!?!?!? How bad is it mate? Any news?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

You're a future lad as well, good luck with the recovery!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Chelsea doc said he thinks minor tear...going fracture clinic today to see what they say. pissed me off big time! was only 140kg squat aswel normally do easy 20reps easy with this tyoe of weight. leg gave way on 1st rep.

@H_JM_S im curious who you are now lol...


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

jeffj said:


> @Chelsea doc said he thinks minor tear...going fracture clinic today to see what they say. pissed me off big time! was only 140kg squat aswel normally do easy 20reps easy with this tyoe of weight. leg gave way on 1st rep.
> 
> @H_JM_S im curious who you are now lol...


I'm about 6ft, in my early 20's and look like I hardly lift, good mates with some of the aesthetic lot.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> I'm about 6ft, in my early 20's and look like I hardly lift, good mates with some of the aesthetic lot.


still no clue lol


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Huge mate! Very promising base to start with! Will be a good journal


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get on tb500 and bpc 157 as soon as


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Ultrasound or mri will tell

You still have time before cycle

As Mark2021 said + hgh which you already have

Good luck mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

got appointment today so will update later...im just hoping it's only minor. hate missing one leg session as it is..never mind having weeks out from it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> Get on tb500 and bpc 157 as soon as


How effective is this?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Drogon said:


> How effective is this?


very effective for injuries


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mark2021 said:


> very effective for injuries


Thanks will research into it.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Mark2021 said:


> Get on tb500 and bpc 157 as soon as


think i may do this..


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Just back from the hospital..doc says I've completely tore my quad away from the knee. absolutely gutted!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

jeffj said:


> Just back from the hospital..doc says I've completely tore my quad away from the knee. absolutely gutted!!


gutted mate, what they saying about recovery etc?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@A1243R went for an ultrasound scan today and I've torn some of the teardrop part of my quad and some of the tendon. got to have an mri in the next few days to see the extent of the tendon damage and if i need an operation or not. if I do need it. I'll have it thursday. I'm gutted but staying hopeful.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So update in the current situation..i parcially tore my quad tendon from knee. After various scans etc they told me i needed an op to repair it..had my op today and now sat in hospital. Gutted but hoping im not out of leg training for too long. Give myself time to recover then train smart from there.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Just going to repeat, those legs... :rolleye:

Gutted about the injury mate, hopefully you'll be back smashing it soon


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Not the best of news mate but hope all goes well with the op and u recover quickly n get back at things


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Get well soon bud! At least your upper body can catch up with the freaky legs!  (always a bright side with me!)


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I will be back bigger and stronger...I'm determined. it may take longer but i will be back!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@andymc88 this you from instagram? lol

@Bignath4607 thanks bro. im staying optimistic and i will still kill this cycle and try to make some solid gains. Just a little hurdle at the minute that's set me back but I will come back from it.

here is the aftermath so far


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

yeah you look amazing tbh keep it up


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry for starting the thread and leaving people hanging..i will be back lol. injury has just put me back a bit. cycle will probably be held off till at least january. will keep you all updated. still stocking up stuff for cycle anyway..working out to be a very expensive cycle so far :whistling:

here is some of the bits I've got together..still got quite a bit more to get tho.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Aye sorry to here about your injury bud. Good little stash you there, should see you right for a little while!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

speedy recovery sir! hope all is well... and that stack  lol


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@bornagod @herc Thanks..hopefully can recover well and get back to training properly. gutted about it. losing mass in my legs already  as for the stash still got loads more to get. still got to add 7 more geno pens, 3 more boxes of test, insulin, aromasin, caber, proviron, hcg and pct stuff. lol costly cycle.. :whistling:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

jeffj said:


> @bornagod @herc Thanks..hopefully can recover well and get back to training properly. gutted about it. losing mass in my legs already  as for the stash still got loads more to get. still got to add 7 more geno pens, 3 more boxes of test, insulin, aromasin, caber, proviron, hcg and pct stuff. lol costly cycle.. :whistling:


are you taking anything atm in aid of the recovery like hgh etc?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

was thinking of taking some hgh and some tb500.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Just read through your journal mate, crackin physique you have! Absolutely gutted about your quad theres nothing worse than something setting you back before you even start 

You know what they say though, come back bigger and stronger!

Are you still training throughout your recovery?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@p.cullen thanks mate..i know im gutted but staying positive. yea still training upper body at the minute. although some exercises are awkward because of my leg..for instance bemt over rows etc. I'll be back just trying to be safe and let my injury recover properly first. keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

jeffj said:


> @p.cullen thanks mate..i know im gutted but staying positive. yea still training upper body at the minute. although some exercises are awkward because of my leg..for instance bemt over rows etc. I'll be back just trying to be safe and let my injury recover properly first. keep your eyes peeled.


im in for the journey anyways...good luck :thumb:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

jeffj said:


> @bornagod @herc Thanks..hopefully can recover well and get back to training properly. gutted about it. losing mass in my legs already  as for the stash still got loads more to get. still got to add* 7 more geno pens, 3 more boxes of test, insulin, aromasin, caber, proviron, hcg and pct *stuff. lol costly cycle.. :whistling:
> 
> s**t the bed ^^^, all good though I suppose bet that's costing an arm and a leg (no pun intented honest) :whistling: well I hope your recovery be an easy and speedy 1 for you bud cos it would be awesome to see how you can improve an already amazing phisique. All the best pal


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

jeffj said:


> @p.cullen thanks mate..i know im gutted but staying positive. yea still training upper body at the minute. although some exercises are awkward because of my leg..for instance bemt over rows etc. I'll be back just trying to be safe and let my injury recover properly first. keep your eyes peeled.


hi mate dont worry i completly tore my tendon off the paetella in April .....got titanium screws across my kneecap.

Lose all muscle tone after 3 weeks being immobile.

once your leg brace is off and staples removed just keep at physio which is painful.

The last thing to return is being able to walk downstairs mate


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

im gonna follow you mate im nearly 50 and back to 250lb at 15% although further surgery beckons albeit only keyhole early jan.

Just remember its not just your quadrcep tendon you need to worry about the pressure on your medial meniscus needs to be monitored during physio and recovery.

please do not attempt any leg exercises during this period even just your bodyweight


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Itsjayman02 sorry to hear that mate. hope your recovered well tho mate..appreciate the support and heads up. going to do everything i need to do with regards to physio etc to get back on my feet. i partially tore my tendon about half of it away from my knee. already lost muscle tone and shape in my leg. my legs or leg should i say has not looked this small in years lol.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Recovery going well..leg is gaining strength back in it and movement is a lot better now. can bend the full 90 degrees now physio again friday to see what they think of my progress and what's next.

Doc said i should be able to train legs again in the new year around Jan/Feb time just build up nice and easy and be careful. As nervous as I am i cannot wait to get back into leg training (while others avoid it like the plague lol)

anyways got most of my stuff for my cycle now. ready for around january. Just getting a few more genotropin pens then that's pretty much it and the last of my pct stuff. Sorry for the delay everyone :whistling:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Been away from the log for a while after my injury..but still been going through the forum.

Progress is going great. I think it's been about 17 weeks post op now after tearing my quad tendon. Recovery has been alot quicker than I thought to be honest. Walking unaided.

Back training legs again but no squatting. All high volume and high reps. Leg extensions, leg presses, hack squats and goblin squats/body weight squats or split squats. Also hamstrings and glutes. Working hard on glutes (physio told me to lol)

I'm planning on starting my cycle in around 3 or 4 weeks. Now extending cycle to 20 weeks to give myself a long time to get some decent growth back.

Anyways hopefully you all follow and keep me motivated lol.

The picture was after the op with the TBrace on..


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Thought I'd try pick this back up..recovery is going really well after injury. Physio going well and leg training improving week by week. Training legs twice a week at the minute where possible. I will post a progress picture of my legs after injury to now. As you can see my legs lost ALOT of size after the injury not being able to walk for weeks or train them for close to 4 months they shrunk rapidly but coming back now.

Anyways I started my cycle almost 3 weeks ago now. Haven't started it all yet just 1g test to build up and my hgh. then ill start the tren anadrol and slin this week.

Weight is moving up quick but I think this is a combo of the water weight from the test and also increase I calories and training frequency. Started cycle at 207lb I'm now 223lb


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Thought I'd try pick this back up..recovery is going really well after injury. Physio going well and leg training improving week by week. Training legs twice a week at the minute where possible. I will post a progress picture of my legs after injury to now. As you can see my legs lost ALOT of size after the injury not being able to walk for weeks or train them for close to 4 months they shrunk rapidly but coming back now.
> 
> Anyways I started my cycle almost 3 weeks ago now. Haven't started it all yet just 1g test to build up and my hgh. then ill start the tren anadrol and slin this week.
> 
> ...


 well done mate i tore mine 1 year ago with no improvement.....found out after another scan my lateral meniscus was torn so had my 2nd knee operation 5 weeks ago.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope it goes well for you mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

OK so I started my insulin today..I'm following the mike arnold insulin protocol where you inject your dose pre workout followed by 3 shakes with a variety of different ingredients.

Supposed to be 10-15iu pre workout for first try I done 5iu jist to get a feel for it..had my first shake as soon as I took the shot then 2nd 60 mins later.

By the way each shake contains 60g of carbs from hbcd. I started to feel I was going hypo during my session so had to quickly eat a handful of dextrose tabs and get a carb drink from the gym. Scared the s**t out of me! And this is only 5iu :/ there is more than enough carbs to cover the dose. Maybe my insulin sensitivity is high? Not sure but all I know is its not nice. Any input on this?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today I dropped the dose down to 3iu yes I know this is considered low. I done it just to see the difference. Felt perfectly fine and no drama during session. Good pumps will increase dose tomorrow and go from there to see tolerance with it. Anyways smashed legs today. Very high volume and reps talking like 500+ reps session lol. :whistling: anyways going great so far. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cycle going really well. Haven't been posting much as been busy and wasn't sure there was much interest. Anyways weight is now at 237lb. Strength moving up and feeling good. Can handle the slin better now although sensitivity still feels high lol (which I suppose is a good thing) can't go over 10iu. Anyways. Hooe everyone is good. I'll get some better updates up today hopefully people are still following..

Here is a picture of current quad progress. Left was before my injury, middle was in January when t brace came off after no leg training for 4 months and right was few days ago. So training my legs twice a week had helped them improve massively. Just determined to get them quads back.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't really kept up on this log one because of time and two I wasn't sure there was much interest. Anyway currently around 13 weeks in and weight is around 238lbs. Feeling really good and felt like I've added good mass to the right areas on my body.

Here are some update pics...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

@Chelsea @herc @A1243R @barksie @Sams @FelonE


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Will try to keep upto date for the remainder of cycle and do some more in depth posts...Sorry for lack of updates. Been crazy got another baby on the way too. :thumb


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Great pics pal - looking thick!!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

jeffj said:


> @Chelsea @herc @A1243R @barksie @Sams @FelonE


 looking good m8 (no ****) been told it too late for me to get like that due to my age (59) ,


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Little update of quad recovery progress. Quad strength coming back now. Still no squats. Haven't squatted in 10months as it still doesn't feel safe but really happy with progress upto now. Feel like I'm slowly getting the mass back in my Quads again. Been doing really high volume for legs with as much weight as I can safely handle on my tendon etc. Physio going well too. Hope everyone is well..

View attachment 133867


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Great quads nonetheless pal !!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Just wanted to share a quick quad update. Recovery going well. Legs getting stronger and bigger again. Haven't done squats in almost a year.

Left picture was after operation and brace came off around Feb time. Right hand picture was last month. Around 6 months difference between pictures. Focused alot on high volume work now with dropsets amd supersets. To try save my tendons lol.


----------

